
Mazda, Suzuki, Yamaha Motor apologize for improper vehicle tests - polskibus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-mazda-suzuki-motor-emissions/mazda-suzuki-yamaha-motor-cheated-on-fuel-economy-emissions-testing-japan-government-idUSKBN1KU023
======
danmg
Now if you could just get Mazda to apologize for the CVT transmissions they've
made for the past 25 years.

